# SickMeds Seeds - Chupacabra



## key2life (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with this strain?

Thinking about trying to grow some outside this year.

Any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry no one responded to this one.  I have run SickMeds strains and they all range from great to outstanding.  He is a breeder to watch...  They ran a booth at Spannabis 2013 and has some fun stuff coming.

The Chupacabra is an excellent strain.  Bushy and dense, it tends to stretch the first 2-3 weeks of flower.  The healthier the plant - the more it might stretch.  Its kind of like their Psycho Crack in that way.  You can put a 12" clone into flower and see another 20"+ in stretch as she creates spacing to hold the buds.

There are some grow journals of Chupacabra over at Cannazon, just have not seen it mentioned here on MP.

Hope that helps some...


----------



## key2life (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, man.  Appreciate the info.  I have checked out the info at Cannazon, but it seemed like none of the grow threads over there worked out quite right for the Chupacabra.  So I thought I'd try over here.

No matter, though, 'cause i bought a few, anyway.  I'm really interested in seeing how it does outdoors in a hot, humid climate.

Cheers, Old SSSC Guy - thanks again!

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 29, 2013)

The mothers are bred on an island off Spain, if that helps any.  Gets kinda hot and wet there...


----------



## key2life (Apr 29, 2013)

Niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 29, 2013)

hot and _wet_  :hubba:, that what I'm talkiin about !!!!


----------

